

Ask HN:Is this really the way 3/4 of the HN community feel? - nashequilibrium

I just read this story today and was surprised by this comment. If its true that is very sad, especially considering the average age of the HN community.
"""Well, that sucks for the 3/4 of HN commenters on the Kixeye thread who came to the conclusion that the contractor's writing style was damning to the story's veracity."""
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4603611
======
Wilduck
Do not confuse those who comment on any particular article with the HN
community as a whole.

Say what you will about the quality of any individual comment made, but you'd
be making an ironic mistake to judge anyone who is part of HN based on the
comments of a few ;).

